# weather and temps.



## bigal (Dec 1, 2010)

Thought it might be interesting if members, wherever they are in the world, could relate the weather conditions in their area.
             We can then compare our own circumstances with others and decide if we would rather be elsewhere....are jealous of others conditions, etc........ 

            Anyway, here in Telford, Shropshire, England, there's a couple of inches of snow and the temp is about -5C.

            Would particularly like to know what it's like in Portugal now, and before you mention Google don't.


----------



## borerider (Dec 1, 2010)

*YUY in Yorkshire*

LOT of snow (the  white stuff) about, around Wakefield -2 or 3 and no ones cleared the road so every ones sliding around I'm abstaining and staying off the roads, Merry Christmas, Bob


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Dec 1, 2010)

We are currently in Cambs, we have missed worst of snow thankfully had a few inches over the weekend, but it is the temps that are causing the headache. We havent been above zero for over a week now, and this morning when I woke it was -10 Brrrrrrr

We started full timing in Dec 2008 and have lived in our van through the last  two severe winters quite happily, but this has come much sooner this year, and seems so much colder. 
We are managing ok apart from the starting probs the other day (see thread) but are warm and cosy inside. To think last year we were dancing naked in the snow as we got snowed in for over a week. wont be doing that this week or else bits might just drop off


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

Almeria, south-east Spain - 10.45am: 15 Celcius outside the van, in the shade. Blue skies above but some fast moving cloud to the south of us. A bit breezy - good laundry weather! Minimum last night 9 Celcius. Can see a little snow on the tops of the distant mountains.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 2, 2010)

John H said:


> Almeria, south-east Spain - 10.45am: 15 Celcius outside the van, in the shade. Blue skies above but some fast moving cloud to the south of us. A bit breezy - good laundry weather! Minimum last night 9 Celcius. Can see a little snow on the tops of the distant mountains.


 
Hi John, nice place. We always go there in the summer. We always park up in a proper parking area right on the prom, a few yards from the beach. I forget the name of the area. Enter Almeria through the tunnel, keep to your right and go under the bridge and keep going straight until you hit the parking area just before a large around-a-bout. No problem with the cops. Across the around-a-bout down a side street is a super market for provisions. Where are you parked up? We usually stay a couple of weeks at this spot, Showers & toilets a few yards away. Have a nice time while we freeze to death in Blighty. Merry Christmas to you and your second half.


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Hi John, nice place. We always go there in the summer. We always park up in a proper parking area right on the prom, a few yards from the beach. I forget the name of the area. Enter Almeria through the tunnel, keep to your right and go under the bridge and keep going straight until you hit the parking area just before a large around-a-bout. No problem with the cops. Across the around-a-bout down a side street is a super market for provisions. Where are you parked up? We usually stay a couple of weeks at this spot, Showers & toilets a few yards away. Have a nice time while we freeze to death in Blighty. Merry Christmas to you and your second half.



Hi

We know the spot you mention - a great place for wilding. Indeed there are many good places in this corner of Spain (have you been to San Jose and Monsul beach?). We are currently in Cabo de Gata (great place to wild, next to the police station! - but be careful you don't get boxed in by the great Saturday market, unless you're not in a hurry to move!). I have to admit that currently we are "cheating" by staying at the campsite (lots of over-wintering Brits and Germans here) which does reasonable deals for long-term stays - but since we don't intend to go back to England until the end of March there will be plenty more opportunities for wilding soon. Have a great Christmas, John


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

***** said:


> John, I guessed that you were on a site and a site with free or cheap Wi Fi as you are on line quite a bit.
> I have just purchased a Lap top and can I ask what you do for internet access when not on a site


 
No  fooling you is there? Yes, we have wi-fi on this site - it works out at £22 per month (not bad considering Spain is more expensive than the UK for internet connection). When we are on the move we use internet cafes or free hotspots (in Galicia, north-west Spain, we found that the local government provided free unlimited wi-fi - now there's a campaign that somebody might to start in the UK!). Back in the UK next spring we will get a dongle because you can apparantly get some good short-term deals for around £15 a month (so far we have resisted the dreaded dongle because you had to sign up for a long-term deal and we don't spend long enough in the UK). By the way, it is now 1pm here in Almeria and the outside temperature is 18 Celcius in the shade - still a bit breezy though.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 2, 2010)

John H said:


> Almeria, south-east Spain - 10.45am: 15 Celcius outside the van, in the shade. Blue skies above but some fast moving cloud to the south of us. A bit breezy - good laundry weather! Minimum last night 9 Celcius. Can see a little snow on the tops of the distant mountains.


 
Same report from El Portus near Caregena today.

The Med was quite rough yesterday wave breaking into the bay here.  Cannot see anything other than the sea from here as we are in a natural bowl inland.


----------



## barnybg (Dec 2, 2010)

*weather and temps*

Thought i started a thread like this,or the same ?must have been another site ?Anyway ,blue skies,dry windy but 22c....Bulgaria

Please let me know,if i did start a thread somewhere,as i feel i'm cracking up ?


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Dec 2, 2010)

John H said:


> No  fooling you is there? Yes, we have wi-fi on this site - it works out at £22 per month (not bad considering Spain is more expensive than the UK for internet connection). When we are on the move we use internet cafes or free hotspots (in Galicia, north-west Spain, we found that the local government provided free unlimited wi-fi - now there's a campaign that somebody might to start in the UK!). Back in the UK next spring we will get a dongle because you can apparantly get some good short-term deals for around £15 a month (so far we have resisted the dreaded dongle because you had to sign up for a long-term deal and we don't spend long enough in the UK). By the way, it is now 1pm here in Almeria and the outside temperature is 18 Celcius in the shade - still a bit breezy though.


 

I have a dongle back in uk, payg through orange, from £10 per month and awesome cconnection, better than my family have at home. It is the way to go


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> I have a dongle back in uk, payg through orange, from £10 per month and awesome cconnection, better than my family have at home. It is the way to go


 
Ta. Will look into it when we get back in March.


----------



## bigal (Dec 2, 2010)

John H said:


> Hi
> 
> We know the spot you mention - a great place for wilding. Indeed there are many good places in this corner of Spain (have you been to San Jose and Monsul beach?). We are currently in Cabo de Gata (great place to wild, next to the police station! - but be careful you don't get boxed in by the great Saturday market, unless you're not in a hurry to move!). I have to admit that currently we are "cheating" by staying at the campsite (lots of over-wintering Brits and Germans here) which does reasonable deals for long-term stays - but since we don't intend to go back to England until the end of March there will be plenty more opportunities for wilding soon. Have a great Christmas, John


 
  Hi John........Sounds like a good spot. What sort of prices for long-term stays and does the campsite have a website?


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2010)

bigal said:


> Hi John........Sounds like a good spot. What sort of prices for long-term stays and does the campsite have a website?


 
Camping Cabo de Gata - it has a website and at the current exchange rate it is £270 per month including 6Amphours of electricity (we are using less than 4 at present!).


----------



## barnybg (Dec 3, 2010)

*Weather or wether ?*

Wow,You can stay here for £160 per month  !  

Weather windy but blue/sunny,temp at 20c,a little weird methinks,but UK ,France etc has the snow,back out into the garden now to cut the grass...


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Wow,You can stay here for £160 per month  !
> 
> Weather windy but blue/sunny,temp at 20c,a little weird methinks,but UK ,France etc has the snow,back out into the garden now to cut the grass...


 
Ah yes, but very soon you will be getting severe winter weather in Bulgaria. We, on the other hand, will be eating our Christmas dinner on the beach! Happy travels.


----------



## peterandlinda (Dec 3, 2010)

*Weather*

Hi

Here in the Peloponnese it is currently (at 9.00 pm) 19 degrees with a balmy southern breeze.  Sorry for you guys in the UK.


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2010)

Almeria update: it went down to 3 Celcius last night - we had the heater on for the first time this winter this morning! Back to normal very soon - into the 20s this afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 4, 2010)

Has been a fine day at El Portus near Categena, southern Spain today.  It  got down to 3.5c overnight but than dropped after 6am to 2.8c.  I has been fine but chilly (cold wind) today 10c at 17:45
We were sunbathing this afternoon, so the temp must have been a bit higher then 12c in the shade but it felt more like 18-20c in the sun.  The sea has calmed down today the waves were quite spectacular over the last few days.

Forcast is 14c for tomorrow then temps rising to 19c or 20c for a few days after that with cloud.


----------



## John H (Dec 4, 2010)

Similar here in Almeria - it was 3 Celcius last night again but a high of 22 today - and is forecast to settle down to night time temperatures of around 10 for the coming week. There was, however, a chilly easterly breeze at times - especially as the sun went down. No rain forecast.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 5, 2010)

Chilly again here at El Portus, near Categena.  It has been cloudy with sunny periods but cool at 13.9c  Overnight it had dropped to 10.5c


----------



## michael beck (Dec 6, 2010)

*Snow joke in Shetland*

After a couple of days thawing at 2-4deg the snow and freezing conditions are back,10 cm last night and a wind chill that certainly gains your attention.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 8, 2010)

*El Portus*

18c yesterday and today.  Clear blue skys.

Was 17c last night and the night before.

Glad we decided to run south this winter.


----------



## John H (Dec 8, 2010)

Almeria - seems to have settled down to around 10 at night and mid-20s max during the day. Glorious at the moment.


----------



## barnybg (Dec 9, 2010)

*Weather*

15/17 c today but getting colder,blue skies and sun 11am till 4pm,then cold,frost in mornings.(Bulgaria)


----------



## John H (Dec 9, 2010)

Almeria: pushing 30 Celcius today - one of the hottest days I've experienced this year. This is not usual - deny global warming at your peril!!!


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 9, 2010)

John H said:


> Almeria: pushing 30 Celcius today - one of the hottest days I've experienced this year. This is not usual - deny global warming at your peril!!!


 
Eh, John H, having a brilliant time in Almeria. By the way, there is definitely no such thing called Global warning in the UK. My first winter in Europe for over 30 years. Mrs goes into hospital tomorrow and comes out the next day with a 6 week plaster cast as her companion. Then another 2 weeks recoupertion, by then winter is nearing an end and would be a waste of time heading out anywhere. Looking forward to our European trip from the last weekend in April to September. In the meantime, have a wonderful Christmas and have thoughts for us poor sods freezing to the marrow.


----------



## John H (Dec 9, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Eh, John H, having a brilliant time in Almeria. By the way, there is definitely no such thing called Global warning in the UK. My first winter in Europe for over 30 years. Mrs goes into hospital tomorrow and comes out the next day with a 6 week plaster cast as her companion. Then another 2 weeks recoupertion, by then winter is nearing an end and would be a waste of time heading out anywhere. Looking forward to our European trip from the last weekend in April to September. In the meantime, have a wonderful Christmas and have thoughts for us poor sods freezing to the marrow.


 

Sorry to hear about your wife's problems - but for future reference the Spanish health service is brilliant. My wife has needed an eye operation while we've been here and has had it done efficiently and far quicker than she would have done in the UK - and all for free. Hope you have a good Xmas and a warmer winter next year.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 10, 2010)

John H said:


> Almeria: pushing 30 Celcius today - one of the hottest days I've experienced this year. This is not usual - deny global warming at your peril!!!


 
Driving through Canteras near Cartegena yesterday and sign on Pharmacy read 28C.  Much cooler this morning 15.3c


----------



## John H (Dec 10, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Went shopping and found prices much higher here than in the UK.  Mr Kipling box of 6 Mince Pies 4 euro.  Small packet for Roses 4.95 euro next size up 8.95 euro bought a big tin in Tesco before we left for a fiver.  Slices loaf 1.51 euro   Pringles 1.89 euro  Pitza 2.79 euro  Baked beans 0.92 Tin Tomatoes 0.39 Heins Tomato Ketchup 3.20


 
I see this has morphed into a shopping thread! So here goes - "when in Rome" - we buy local stuff at excellent prices (sliced bread in Lidl is 70 cents, for example). Having said that, we bought 400grams of Cathedral City mature cheddar yesterday for 2.40 euros (similar to home, I think). But the key thing is that whatever anything else costs, wine is cheap (superb Rioja for just over 2 euros, for example) so our weekly shopping bill is considerably less than at home! Merry Xmas.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 10, 2010)

John H said:


> I see this has morphed into a shopping thread! So here goes - "when in Rome" - we buy local stuff at excellent prices (sliced bread in Lidl is 70 cents, for example). Having said that, we bought 400grams of Cathedral City mature cheddar yesterday for 2.40 euros (similar to home, I think). But the key thing is that whatever anything else costs, wine is cheap (superb Rioja for just over 2 euros, for example) so our weekly shopping bill is considerably less than at home! Merry Xmas.


 
Sorry about that John.

El Portus report.

Not so hot today.  Cloudy and only about 15c now 12.8c at 20:30 local.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 13, 2010)

*El Portus update 13th December*

Dull day has been about 14c all day.  At least its dry.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 14, 2010)

*El Portus update 14th December*

Started off cool this morning at about 14c then it began to rain.  Cleared just after lunch but temperature didn't rise much.  Temperature at 20:13 local is 13.2c


----------



## barnybg (Dec 14, 2010)

*Weather...Bulgaria*

Snowed yesterday,temperature has plummeted to 2/4c in the day and below at night,not sure how below !!
Winter is here and till March...April will be spring and sun again.
(Bulgaria )


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Snowed yesterday,temperature has plummeted to 2/4c in the day and below at night,not sure how below !!
> Winter is here and till March...April will be spring and sun again.
> (Bulgaria )


 
Uncannily accurate prediction of mine, eh?? Get your skis out and enjoy Christmas. By the way, it is 16 Celcius and clear blue skies at 10 am here in Almeria - we're still on for Xmas dinner on the beach!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 15, 2010)

John H said:


> Uncannily accurate prediction of mine, eh?? Get your skis out and enjoy Christmas. By the way, it is 16 Celcius and clear blue skies at 10 am here in Almeria - we're still on for Xmas dinner on the beach!


 
Beautiful day here in El Portus but strong chill wind from the North.  7.5c early this morning now 10c.  Forecast for Thursday and Friday night is 3c.  http://www.eltiempo.es/cartagena.html


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Beautiful day here in El Portus but strong chill wind from the North.  7.5c early this morning now 10c.  Forecast for Thursday and Friday night is 3c.  El Tiempo en Cartagena - 14 días


 
Get down here - night time forecast for the next week is between 7 and 13 Celcius, with days up to 20! Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2010)

Just had an e-mail from a friend who is on his way down here to Almeria. He is currently in Madrid - high up on the Spainish plateau - where the temperature is -6 Celcius! Tomorrow he will be here and wearing shorts!


----------



## John H (Dec 15, 2010)

***** said:


> In my trucking days I used to go to Madrid about 3 times per month, a great place. Even at springtime you can see the snow on the surrounding mountains but during the summer the concrete holds in the heat and it is hotter than the coast. I have known the temperature to be over 40 deg in the evenings and bloody hot even at midnight!
> I have been told that Madrid is the highest capitol city in Europe.


 
It depends whether or not you count Andorra la Vella in your list of capital cities, but at around 2,000 feet it is pretty high - and being so far from the sea the climate swings from one extreme to another. As you say, in summer it can be unbearably hot and in winter bloody freezing! Great place to visit in spring and autumn, though.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 20, 2010)

Porthtowan, Cornwall. Today, 09:00 hrs. +2° rising to 6° Present moment, sunny with  blue skies and a few white clouds. Not a speck of snow with very light breeze. Roads absolutely clear.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 20, 2010)

The Med was a bit rough last night here.  Waves crashing onto the beach most of the night.  Temps never dropped below 8°c.  Lunchtime it is 17.5°c.  Due to become a bit windier tomorrow.  We had quite a bit of rain yesterday but it was warmish.

We will be heading for Repsol in Alacante to top up the gas tank tomorow, so that will take about 3 hours return trip 117k.


----------



## Road Runner (Dec 20, 2010)

Been down to minis 10 in the night and a foot of snow, been snowing this minus to here in Sth Wales


----------



## John H (Dec 20, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> We will be heading for Repsol in Alacante to top up the gas tank tomorow, so that will take about 3 hours return trip 117k.


 
There is a Repsol Autogas station in Murcia which is closer to you than Alicante. I have not been there myself but a friend has - so it exists! Co-ordinates 37 58 27.09 N and 01 07 00.57 W - it opens 8am to 8pm weekdays and 9am to 2pm Saturdays. Phone 968 252344.  

PS another fine day here in Almeria but we did have a deluge yesterday morning that flooded the site! Forecast looking good for Christmas.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
The met office issued a severe weather warning for the Bournemouth area last night, confirmed at 6.30 this morning. 9 + inches of snow, temps down to  -10 with gales, giving a wind chill factor of Siberian standards. DO NOT TRAVEL !!! 

We had a light flurry of snow, followed by rain. This was due to the temperature continuing to rise throughout the morning. No sign of a breeze sufficient to lift the flap of my night shirt.   So its situation normal.

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 20, 2010)

John H said:


> There is a Repsol Autogas station in Murcia which is closer to you than Alicante. I have not been there myself but a friend has - so it exists! Co-ordinates 37 58 27.09 N and 01 07 00.57 W - it opens 8am to 8pm weekdays and 9am to 2pm Saturdays. Phone 968 252344.
> 
> PS another fine day here in Almeria but we did have a deluge yesterday morning that flooded the site! Forecast looking good for Christmas.


 
I had a look at that one on Google Earth and it looks tight access and there was a warning of a height barrier.   Thanks for the info John,  I called into Alicanti on the way down so I know that access is good.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 21, 2010)

Tuesday. 08:45. Porthtowan, Cornwall. Sun rising across the cliffs. Skies are blue with 6 degrees today. Last night was -1 degree with a light surface frost. A lovely day to walk across the beach.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 21, 2010)

Fine and sunny with gentle breeze blowing. Bit hot though at 32C

NSW Australia.

{waiting for the worst of European winter to abate before heading off to pick up the motorhome in early March and then heading for SW France and NW Spain}


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 21, 2010)

Tony Lee said:


> Fine and sunny with gentle breeze blowing. Bit hot though at 32C
> 
> NSW Australia.
> 
> {waiting for the worst of European winter to abate before heading off to pick up the motorhome in early March and then heading for SW France and NW Spain}


 
That's cheating Tony. Oz is in it's Summer. Thanks for rubbing it in. Enjoy your stay. We should be in Goa this very moment but the wife has got her foot slung to the ceiling. Never mind. Merry Christmas Folks.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Dec 21, 2010)

*weather*

Hi all

Here in Snowdonia its snowing again, we have now had around 14inches in three sessions, minus 17 in Capel Curig last night.

looks like a quiet and white christmas.

tranivanman


----------



## barnybg (Dec 21, 2010)

*Bulgarian weather.*

Yowch,thats cold...in Wales, its been up and down here in Bulgaria, -2 c  at night and reaching 15 c in the day ,although it did snow last week for a few days,will post tomorrow what temp is,Athens is 20c ...soprobably go there (for me) next year,according to CNN news (for me) theres a cold/freezing weather storm stretching down through France and Spain,even into Maroc ?!
As for wearing shorts in 14/15 c ,thats cold !!! maybe i am or have been spoilt,as 30c +is the norm here so,anything under 20c is chilly.....


----------



## barnybg (Dec 22, 2010)

*Bulgaria.*

* 3 c * At 9.20am,but its a beautiful blue day and the sun is just rising above the mountains,so we will see at  1pm when it more or less peaks,looks positively freezing down France,Spain  and Maroc and more to come there,heavy snow expected over that whole region,waiting for'on the ground reports' to see if CNN weather report ,fact...


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 22, 2010)

Porthtowan, Cornwall:Wednesday, 08:45. Light snow fall in the last hour, ¼ inch only. Stopped snowing. Present temperature -1° will be reaching 6° later on. Forecast sunny/cloudy.


----------



## John H (Dec 22, 2010)

Almeria (south-east Spain): 10 Celcius last night; 15 Celcius now at 10am - blue skies and sun. Rained yesterday but it was warm rain. Still looking good for that Christmas dinner on the beach!

Max this afternoon: 20 Celcius.


----------



## barnybg (Dec 22, 2010)

*Bulgaria*

Reached a staggering 15c and blue skies and sun,until the fog came down,later in the afternoon,i live near  the famous Rhodope mountain range,full of Oak forests and game.
(if i can,a pic from last week ,lol)


----------



## barnybg (Dec 23, 2010)

*Bulgaria weather*

Weather forecast is 5c for Spain,BULGARIA * 15c * and Athens ....18c.


----------



## John H (Dec 23, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Weather forecast is 5c for Spain,BULGARIA * 15c * and Athens ....18c.


 
Not sure which bit of Spain you are talking about (probably the frozen north or the high plains around Madrid) but down here in Almeria it was a minimum of 12 Celcius last night and is currently 21 with clear blue skies. Bit windy though.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 23, 2010)

John H said:


> Not sure which bit of Spain you are talking about (probably the frozen north or the high plains around Madrid) but down here in Almeria it was a minimum of 12 Celcius last night and is currently 21 with clear blue skies. Bit windy though.


 
Same here.  Didn't have any heating on yesterday.  Windy today and the Med is crashing up against the sites sea wall.  18.6°c here at 13:42 local.  The Thermometer on the Pharmacy in Canteras was showing 20°c when we came through at noon.


----------



## barnybg (Dec 23, 2010)

*Bulgaria /weather*

Sorry gents,Just going by CNN World weather,and MADRID ? forcast,i was hoping you would give a detailed acount of where you are in Spain and your temp,as you did,thank you.
According tothem (CNN) theres a long track of cold/freezing weather,stretching right across Europe,covering some of Britain/France,most of Spainand even into Maroc ?luckily it moved from us (Bulgaria ) as we had it for a week,10 days or so ago,now we have good weather for the year here,i still find it cold at 15/18c but compared to 2c or -4c  its brill,hopefully it will stay like this for several months !!! and to hopefully for you too,usually if one or severalcountries have unusuallygood weather,then others ....suffer (UK).
Looking generally at the World weather,then it is 'all to cock '  or very mixed up and altered,California is either snowing or deluged by rain,Japan having much the same,many countries around the world haing 'unusual weather'.......


----------



## John H (Dec 23, 2010)

The weather we are getting down here in south-east Spain is fairly typical for the area. Most years, winter here is similar to summer in England (which is why there are so many Brits and other northern Europeans here!) but it is interesting to see, from a safe distance, the extremes that are being suffered elsewhere. Since we will probably be home (however briefly) for Christmas next year I hope it is not a permanent change!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just had a look at the forecast for here.  Wind speed 32 Km/h.  Tomorrow is again going to be as windy but OK with but a max temp of only 10°c then for the next 5 days we have a cold snap with it getting down in the early hours to 1°c or 0°c on Monday morning in Cartegena.  Highest temp for Sunday is 7°c then getting back to a max of 12°c for Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## John H (Dec 23, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Just had a look at the forecast for here.  Wind speed 32 Km/h.  Tomorrow is again going to be as windy but OK with but a max temp of only 10°c then for the next 5 days we have a cold snap with it getting down in the early hours to 1°c or 0°c on Monday morning in Cartegena.  Highest temp for Sunday is 7°c then getting back to a max of 12°c for Tuesday and Wednesday.


 

You definitely want to get down here to Almeria! - minimum night-time temps are forecast as 10 Celcius! Wind was blustery today butforecast to be calm for the next week.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 24, 2010)

Things started getting a bit rough here last night.  We had waves breaking over the wall above the beach and the water got to within 3 metres of our van.  So this morning we took the Safari Room down and moved to another pitch away from the beach.   We had a nice sea view but didn't want to risk damage to our home.  Took 3½ hours to dismantle, move and set up again.

Still been quite blustery today as forcast and cool.  It is 18:00 local and we are down to 10°c again.

We are booked on here until end of April John, otherwise we may have been tempted.  We will probably be down that way next winter though.


----------



## maingate (Dec 24, 2010)

It sounds like you should have borrowed my wind turbine John.


----------



## John H (Dec 24, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Still been quite blustery today as forcast and cool.  It is 18:00 local and we are down to 10°c again.
> 
> We are booked on here until end of April John, otherwise we may have been tempted.  We will probably be down that way next winter though.


 
Sorry to hear about your problems with the safari room - hope all is well now. Max temp. here today was 24 Celcius, with no wind at all. Can recommend both the area and the campsite (if you don't mind being remote in the middle of a National Park and a kilometre away from the beach, which is reached by walking along the side of a lagoon with flamingoes on it - bliss!).


----------



## rolandrat (Dec 27, 2010)

*Weather and temps*

On Wednesday night I was in Glasgow working and the ground temperature was minus 16 goodness knows what the wind chill temperature was, at one point I lost all the feeling in my hands as I was securing a load of gas cylinders before returning to the depot in Irlam. I was glad to get back. The following night I was in London and the temperature was plus 1.


----------



## John H (Jan 3, 2011)

Since my last post, the weather in Almeria has been glorious (apart from one morning's rain) with daytime temperatures into the twenties and night-time temperatures around 10 (lowest 7). Skies blue, air and sea calm - Christmas and New Year on the beach. Happy new year to all.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 3, 2011)

John H said:


> Since my last post, the weather in Almeria has been glorious (apart from one morning's rain) with daytime temperatures into the twenties and night-time temperatures around 10 (lowest 7). Skies blue, air and sea calm - Christmas and New Year on the beach. Happy new year to all.


 
Same here John

We found out awning canopy full of water yesterday after the rain. It was sloped but must have had too much rain to cope and bellied in.  Fortunately it was OK when I dipped it further and pushed it up from inside.

There were quite a few taking a New Year dip in the sea at noon on New Years day arranged by the Dutch on site.  We have just come through Cantaras 25°c  here by the sea it is 16.7°c  It was quite warm last night.

John


----------



## driftwood (Jan 3, 2011)

*Dongles*



Hazy-thoughts said:


> I have a dongle back in uk, payg through orange, from £10 per month and awesome cconnection, better than my family have at home. It is the way to go


 
I also acquired an Orange dongle, about 15 months ago. It is the only network with which I can get a signal at my base.
Basic cost was £15 GBP per month for 3 GB. on a rolling 30 day contract.
Deals may have changed.
As of 01/01/2011, I am on 10 GB. per month for £35 GBP.


----------



## ukplaza (May 14, 2011)

Thanks John, you have wetted my appetite as Galicia is one of my favourite places.


----------



## kenspain (May 14, 2011)

50km inland from Alicante 26deg at 11.25am today sunny.:mad1:


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 15, 2011)

Yorkshire dales 11C,on/off rain/drizzle and wind blowing.

Summer's here at last!!


----------



## kenspain (May 15, 2011)

Sunday 15th   not a good day had a storm last night and heavy rain now its started to clear up but still warm 22deg inland from Alicante,:have fun:


----------

